# irish joke from an irish diabetic



## simmo (Jun 18, 2009)

Paddys wife was in an accident and banged her head the doctor asked paddy was she compas mentus after the bang on her head 
Paddy replied no only third party fire and theft


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 18, 2009)

simmo said:


> Paddys wife was in an accident and banged her head the doctor asked paddy was she compas mentus after the bang on her head
> Paddy replied no only third party fire and theft



HAHAHAHA FUNNY , AND IM A HALF IRISH CATHOLIC LOL (WITH A SENSE OF HUMOUR)


----------



## Steff (Jun 18, 2009)

Pmsl :d:d:d


----------

